# Menjar-se, portar-se



## ohquenick

Hola. He trobat aquesta pagina Verbos pronominales amb verbs pronominals catalans i crec que no és massa correcta. Jo crèia que els verbs menjar i portar no es fan servir com verbs pronominals. Crec que també que el català no te "construcción pronominal media" com te el castellà.

Us agrairia qualsevol comentari. Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Doraemon-

Clar que poder ser pronominals. Per exemple "menjar-se les ungles" o "portar-se bé entre germans".
Que no siguin exactament igual als usos en castellà no significa que no tinguin usos pronominals també en català.


----------



## ohquenick

Gràcies. Però en castellà es diu "me como una manzana" encara que si dius "como una manzana" estàs dient la mateixa cosa. I crec que en català sería millor dir "menjo una poma" que dir "em menjo una poma".

Aquest és el meu dubte.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Dymn

ohquenick said:


> Gràcies. Però en castellà es diu "me como una manzana" encara que si dius "como una manzana" estàs dient la mateixa cosa. I crec que en català sería millor dir "menjo una poma" que dir "em menjo una poma".


No té perquè. De fet "em menjo una poma" sona més natural i tot, igual que en castellà, tot i que potser caldria més context. Sí que hi ha verbs que són pronominals en castellà però no en català, per exemple _callar _o _caure_, però no té a veure amb això que dius.

En el cas de _portar-se _pot ser pronominal en el cas que diu Doraemon, no sé si et confons amb _emportar-se _(o_ endur-se_), que és com s'acostuma a traduir "llevarse".


----------



## Doraemon-

També existeix en català la forma pronominal "superflua" (podriem dir) de menjar: _em menjo una poma_. En altres com "em caic" no, és un castellanisme, però justament en menjar sí que és ben correcta, la forma pronominal.

DIEC (menjar):
*2 *_1 tr. pron._ [LC] [HO] [amb complement directe determinat] Menjar-se un pa sencer. _Ja t’has menjat tot l’arròs? El gat s’ha menjat un tall de peix. _


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies a tots dos. Podrieu recomenar un lloc per veure els verbs catalans que són pronominals en castellà i no ho son en catalá?
La página que he dit té el verb asseure's Conjugación del verbo catalán asseure's i jo pensava que això es un castellanisme.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Dymn

ohquenick said:


> Moltes gràcies a tots dos. Podrieu recomenar un lloc per veure els verbs catalans que són pronominals en castellà i no ho son en catalá?


No en conec cap malauradament, però no crec que n'hi hagi tants, de verbs que difereixin en això. _Venir _que per exemple a vegades s'utilitza pronominalment en castellà no es fa mai així en català, no diem mai "_vine't aquí". _I de fet ara se m'acudeixen casos contraris com ara _aprimar-se _i _engreixar-se _que no són pronominals en castellà.

Ara, l'estructura aquesta de "_em menjo una poma_", que no només és amb _menjar-se _sinó que també amb _beure's, estudiar-se, llegir-se..._ i segurament una llista no tancada de verbs, també la tenim en català. Es diu "construcción pronominal media"? No n'he trobat resultats sota aquest nom.



ohquenick said:


> La página que he dit té el verb asseure's Conjugación del verbo catalán asseure's i jo pensava que això es un castellanisme.


No, és un cas paral·lel al de _dormir _i _adormir-se_: _seure _designa l'estat d'estar assegut i _asseure's _l'acció de posar-se assegut. El castellanisme és _assentar-se_, que és bastant habitual a Catalunya i pràcticament l'única forma emprada a la parla oral valenciana segons tinc entès.


----------



## Doraemon-

Dymn said:


> No, és un cas paral·lel al de _dormir _i _adormir-se_: _seure _designa l'estat d'estar assegut i _asseure's _l'acció de posar-se assegut. El castellanisme és _assentar-se_, que és bastant habitual a Catalunya i pràcticament l'única forma emprada a la parla oral valenciana segons tinc entès.



Ací al PV la forma més comuna (o potser és només a la meua comarca) és asseure (o asseure's):
asseure [asɛ́wɾe] (asseu [asɛ́w])
v. tr. i pron. Posar (a algú) sobre un suport qualsevol de manera que quede descansant sobre les natges.

Assentar (-se) també s'utilitza, tot i que jo diria que menys (insistisc que hi ha bastants diferències entre comarques). És correcta, segons la normativa valenciana, i de fet l'AVL no s'ha calfat massa el cap i la defineix exactament igual.
assentar [asentáɾ] (assenta [asénta])
v. tr. i pron. Posar (a algú) sobre un suport qualsevol de manera que quede descansant sobre les natges. Assentar el xiquet en la cadireta. Assentar-se en una butaca.

Seure en canvi no s'utilitza (és una forma pròpia del Principat, juraria, ni idea a Balears).
I efectivament, asseure/assentar (no pronominal) és quan asseus/assentes algú altre (un xiquet), i la forma pronominal quan t'asseus/assentes tu sol.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> Ací al PV la forma més comuna (o potser és només a la meua comarca) és asseure (o asseure's):





Doraemon- said:


> Seure en canvi no s'utilitza (és una forma pròpia del Principat, juraria, ni idea a Balears).


Ostres, perdona, suposo que vaig llegir això que _seure _no s'utilitza i ho vaig extrapolar a _asseure's_ també.



Doraemon- said:


> És correcta, segons la normativa valenciana, i de fet l'AVL no s'ha calfat massa el cap i la defineix exactament igual.
> assentar [asentáɾ] (assenta [asénta])
> v. tr. i pron. Posar (a algú) sobre un suport qualsevol de manera que quede descansant sobre les natges. Assentar el xiquet en la cadireta. Assentar-se en una butaca.


Pensava que hi havia més coordinació entre acadèmies. Almenys per l'IEC sempre ha estat un dels castellanismes més típics,_ "assentar-se"_ només és correcte quan es fa referència a establir-se a un lloc, a crear-hi un assentament, etc.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> I de fet ara se m'acudeixen casos contraris com ara _aprimar-se _i _engreixar-se _que no són pronominals en castellà.



També són pronominals en castellà.


----------

